# Even if you're just driving along



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

*Bang, out of nowhere.*


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Holy ****! Was that a wheel, it was so fast? A lot of momentum in that, a real killer.


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Jeez:surprise: How's ya luck :eeeeek:

Steve


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

It was so fast the bike didn't even wobble, shame you don't get top see the biker get up, hopefully he/she did.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

did I notice that they attended to the bike first.

cabby


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Dangerous things, loose wheels:surprise:
Twice in my life, I have seen two and one caused a fatality around Paris.
Near to where the A13 joins the periphique a wheel came off a car transporter trailer, and bounced up and through the windscreen of a car. This caused the fatality.
The other one, came off a smaller trailer and bounced down the dual carriage way around the Haldon Hill area on the A38 just south of Exeter.
They really do go fast and bounce very high!:frown2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

cabby said:


> did I notice that they attended to the bike first.
> 
> cabby


`

They'll have turned it of to help stop it catching fire from petrol dripping onto a hot exhaust or exposed live wires.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Grath said:


> Dangerous things, loose wheels:surprise:
> Twice in my life, I have seen two and one caused a fatality around Paris.
> Near to where the A13 joins the periphique a wheel came off a car transporter trailer, and bounced up and through the windscreen of a car. This caused the fatality.
> The other one, came off a smaller trailer and bounced down the dual carriage way around the Haldon Hill area on the A38 just south of Exeter.
> They really do go fast and bounce very high!:frown2:


But where did the wheel come from though.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> But where did the wheel come from though.


In your link, it is from a vehicle travelling in the opposite direction on the other side of the carriageway


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Grath said:


> In your link, it is from a vehicle travelling in the opposite direction on the other side of the carriageway


I missed that :roll:


----------



## Sundial (May 11, 2005)

The following video is a horror too.....

Sundial


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

cabby said:


> did I notice that they attended to the bike first.
> 
> cabby


To be fair, I think the rider with the camera pulled up quite quickly and he could not stop on the slip road The casualty was quite far back by then and probably someone else reached him first.


----------



## Pollydoodle (Aug 18, 2005)

I hate to say it, but it looked as if it took his head off - unless it was just the helmet that I saw. Just riding along minding his own business, bang. Horrible


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

MOTOQUEIRO MORRE APÓS SER ATINGIDO POR PNEU


I think that means Motorbiker dies after being hit by tyre


----------

